# Timbren Suspension Kits



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone has used or know some who has used them. timbren uses aoen hollow rubber springs it helps with the sag. our truck does have sag that we can't seem to get rid of with the equalizer. they are cheap compared with airbags and we don't usually keep thing past the warranty and don't want to spend a lot.

my keyboard just broke no capital letter anymore it always something.

any thought would be appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

When I was doing some research for a snow plow for our yet to be purchased truck, I found this web site --> The Plow Site. There is a lot of talk over there with people using Timbrens for the front of GM products, to help hold the weight of the plow. Maybe they could be a bit of help?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I had a set of Timbrens on my 96 Ford F-150. Loved them. They were set similar to overload springs, it would allow normal suspesion travel- but when loaded with heavy stuff (In my case, a 24 foot fifth wheel) it would settle down on the timbrens and gave a great ride, nice and level. I put about 125 K on the truck with them installed.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

I installed a set of timbrens on the rear of my truck roughly four years ago. I use my truck to tow our 26RS, pull my trailer/tractor and tow our boat. With four years of use both normal driving and towing I have nothing bad to report about the timbrens. I will mention that when the timbrens are unloaded and you drive over a hump it is alittle rougher. The timbrens mount with a gap of roughly 1/2" or 3/4" above the rear differential and when the rear end is pushed up to meet the timbrens you can feel the contact between the two. After you mount the timbrens you forget about them and no maintance is required. When I hook-up the Outback and load up the truck bed with stuff for camping the truck sits level. When the day comes and I upgrade to a 3/4 ton a set of timbrens will be installed.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

DH said to tell you Timbrens are great. We tow almost fulltime, either have the OB or the equipment trailer w/ tractor or skidsteer. Lots of bang for your buck.








TTFN
Ember


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

After a year of full-timing (see rig description below) I added a set of Timbrens. It took several inches of drop out of the rear of the truck when the trailer was coupled up. It also took the wiggle out of the rear suspension; I cannot imagine more improvement for the cost. Real high on my bang for buck scale.

Sluggo


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It sound it will work out great for what we want. I knew I could count on my Outbacker Family!


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Years ago I installed Timbrens on the front of my 3/4 TD Chevy plow truck. It made a huge improvement with the sage and ride with the weight of the plow. In this case it was a simple removal of the bump stops and the Timbrens bolted into theier place.

They are a Canadian company too







!


----------

